# Авиация > Однополчане >  Выпускники Ейской спец.школы с первоначальной летной под-кой

## CHSHEN

Выпускники Ейской специальной школы интерната с первоначальной летной подготовкой хотелось бы пообщатся с однокашниками ,узнать как сложилась судьба, многие ли остались в авиации. Я учился с 1992 по 1994 в роте майора Гаслинского, 6 взвод Щербин Д.В. Готов поделится интересующей информацией .

----------


## Aero

Ден, привет! Это Алексей Шлойда. Как дела, где сейчас? Пиши на Shloyda@rambler.ru

----------


## Максимов Павел

Привет мужики. Меня зовут Максимов Павел. Я учился 94-96 тоже в роте Ганса. 5 взвод.

----------


## navigator99

Здорова мужики!
Я Коновалов Андрей - учился в ЕСШИ с ПЛП с 92 по 94 в роте "Ганса" в 4 взводе под началом Астудина.
Окончил Балашовский ВВАУЛ в 99.
Служил в Ростове - на - Дону с 99 по 05.
Сейчас служу или можно сказать работаю в фелиале Государственного Летно Испытательного Центра им В.Чкалова г.Щелково Мос.обл.
Летаю сейчас на Ил - 18.
Подскажите не ужели до сих пор нет сайта нашей спецуры?
Месяц мучаю поисковики - без результатно.
Кто знает ссылку подскажите!
Жизнь нас сильно раскидала!
Просвоих из 4 взвода о многих знаю, но о многих из нашей роты хотелось бы узнать.
Шло тебе особы привет. Ты где сейчас обитаеш?

----------


## Михайлов Дима

Привет всем. Учился с92 по 94 во втором взводе. Сейчас служу в Барановичах. Пишите mixailov30@mail.ru

----------


## fia75

> Выпускники Ейской специальной школы интерната с первоначальной летной подготовкой хотелось бы пообщатся с однокашниками ,узнать как сложилась судьба, многие ли остались в авиации. Я учился с 1992 по 1994 в роте майора Гаслинского, 6 взвод Щербин Д.В. Готов поделится интересующей информацией .


Рекомендую :
www.odnoklassniki.ru
http://tvvaul-92-97.narod.ru/
http://tvvaul.narod.ru/

Может пригодится :Cool:

----------

